

How to reduce the size of your VMs - dakull
http://marianposaceanu.com/articles/how-to-reduce-the-size-of-your-vms

======
stereo
Debian/Ubuntu systems can accumulate a lot of cruft. Fortunately, it is quite
easy to clean up your installed packages. Most people would probably be okay
with this:

    
    
        aptitude markauto '~i!~M!~nbuild-essential(~E|~prequired|~sdevel|~sinterpreters|~slibdevel|~slibs|~soldlibs|~sperl|~spython)'
    

You can then see which non-essential packages are installed with

    
    
        aptitude search '~i!~M!?essential'

------
Chol
[http://www.electrictoolbox.com/vmware-shrink-vmware-
disk/](http://www.electrictoolbox.com/vmware-shrink-vmware-disk/)

